# Background help



## trippa02 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi all,

I have finished making my enclosures for my BHP's no pics yet until it's completely finished. I am at the stage now that since I am away the missus is wanting to make a 3d background for them using expanda foam. Now we are wondering what to use to colour the background? I have seen people using render which I think is good as it would give that natural looking finish, is there any particular type I should use that is friendly for snakes??? Any help would be great.

Cheers Shane


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Mar 29, 2013)

All I did was after I grouted sprayed some sealant on and used a sieve to sprinkle on some brikies loam sand


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 29, 2013)

I use a product called liquid sandstone that can be painted on and has a gritty finish and natural sandstone colours. Before I paint on the last coat I give it a light spray with black paint and this will show through the final coat as highlights.


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 29, 2013)

pond tite is a non toxic product that you seal the whole thing with after using whatever. It's used for sealing cement fish ponds.


----------



## Dutchy88 (Mar 29, 2013)

I used acrylic render from bunnings 3 coasts 1st coat watery 2nd coat slighty thicker then last coat like a wet sand consistence and sealed it with ponditie.


----------



## Porkbones (Mar 30, 2013)

I just used styrofoam then covered mine with sand cement.painted it with arcrylic paint then sealed it with bondcrete


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 30, 2013)

Porkbones said:


> View attachment 286879
> View attachment 286880
> I just used styrofoam then covered mine with sand cement.painted it with arcrylic paint then sealed it with bondcrete



Bondcrete is not a sealant. Check the FAQs Bondcrete FAQs

particularly this bit "BondCrete is not a waterproofing product and will re-emulsify when it comes into contact with water."


----------



## smileysnake (Mar 30, 2013)

liquid sandstone is a great product gives a great natural looking finish and comes in a few different colours i like the gold one..although it can still be a little bit porous so i would suggest you coat this with some pondtite just to be safe cos you dont want it smelling after a while from poo and urine...i use this method for some of my hides and backgrounds i love the finish and easy to clean..on the other hand you could just take it out and hose it off when it gets dirty but your background might be too big to do this all the time....


----------



## smileysnake (Mar 30, 2013)

this is a pond/warefall i made from styrofoam and expanda foamin a can covered in acrylic render i find this easier to use than the sand cement mix just goes on easier then i covered with liquild sandstone then painted it using water based paints mixed with water in a cheap spray bottle bought from supermarket then covered with a bit of pondtite...easy done and great results i think....


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 30, 2013)

smileysnake said:


> View attachment 286892
> this is a pond/warefall i made from styrofoam and expanda foamin a can covered in acrylic render i find this easier to use than the sand cement mix just goes on easier then i covered with liquild sandstone then painted it using water based paints mixed with water in a cheap spray bottle bought from supermarket then covered with a bit of pondtite...easy done and great results i think....View attachment 286893


Very impressive and creative with the paint in water the water sprayer.


----------



## Porkbones (Mar 30, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


> Bondcrete is not a sealant. Check the FAQs Bondcrete FAQs
> 
> particularly this bit "BondCrete is not a waterproofing product and will re-emulsify when it comes into contact with water."




Yes I also noticed that ur quote was under the question 

"can I waterproof my concrete slab "

I'm certainly not talking about a concrete slab here or waterproofing. But sealing.

further more it IS a sealing agent as it states on the container 

"The Original Bonding and Sealing Agent" so I don't know where you got 

"it is not a sealer from"

on that same site where u added that link you should click on Bondcrete and watch the short video they have up. The same video where he says

"it can be used to *seal* concrete floors and walls."

I use this product to seal my indoor and outdoor hebel carvings. Yes outdoor. Rain and showers are fine. No problems at all. Bondcrete is not a waterproofer so not made to be used where it will be in contact with water for periods of time like bird bath / pond.

If I was to make something to sit in a pond or even a custom made water bowl for my snakes they yes Bondcrete would NOT be the answer as its NOT a waterproofer 

.


----------



## trippa02 (Mar 30, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for everyones input. We have an idea of how to do it now but will definatly seal it up with that pondtite stuff.


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 30, 2013)

Porkbones said:


> Yes I also noticed that ur quote was under the question
> 
> "can I waterproof my concrete slab "
> 
> ...


Speaking of hebel, I have just read a post by another person that has used hebel and carved it into a really nice looking hide. Do you use any of your hebel carvings in your viv?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 31, 2013)

Porkbones said:


> Yes I also noticed that ur quote was under the question
> 
> "can I waterproof my concrete slab "
> 
> ...



Sorry I should have said "suitable sealer" i.e. waterproof
I personally wouldn't use it to seal backgrounds in enclosures, not when there are more suitable products available.


----------



## Porkbones (Mar 31, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


> Sorry I should have said "suitable sealer" i.e. waterproof
> I personally wouldn't use it to seal backgrounds in enclosures, not when there are more suitable products available.



Each to their own I guess.. I'm still not 100% sure if you get what I'm saying about boncrete. I use it for my backgrounds and carvings, it is " waterproof " so to speak. My carvings sit outside and get every bit of rain this qld weather has to offer..nothing soaks into it as the Bondcrete seals it, it gets wet and the water runs straight off of it. Unless ur backgrounds are constantly sitting in water then yes you would need to make sure it was waterproof, pondtite is a product that is made to be used in water, it is also made from the same company. So I know for a fact it is more than suitable as a sealer for any background as long as the background isn't sitting in water


----------

